# test e and anavar



## mar1n93 (Jan 14, 2015)

Running test e for 10weeks and I also have anavar, but at what week should I start anavar? Beginning, middle, or towards the end of the cycle?? Anavar comes in 5mg pills and test e in 200mg


----------



## schultz1 (Jan 14, 2015)

How much var do you have?  Just FYI it is really personal preference.  I prefer to run my var for the duration of the cycle length.


----------



## woodswise (Jan 14, 2015)

Run it like you would any other oral.  Most run their orals at the start of the cycle, some at the end.  I prefer the start.  Because Anavar is said to be milder on your liver than other orals guys like to run it a lot longer than other orals.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 14, 2015)

Var doesn't kick in until about 3-4 weeks so it's a longer run like Elite said.  I just started my cycle of test/mast/var and I'm doing 50 in am 50 in pm every day so that's 100mg a day.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 14, 2015)

A man needs to run var at 50 mg a day or more. The 5 mg pills are for women that take 10 mg a day.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 14, 2015)

I like to run Var in the beginning.....50mg min for 5 to 6 weeks (or until it runs out).

Hey Mar, how much test & Var are you running weekly?


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 14, 2015)

If I could afford it, I'd run it the whole time.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 14, 2015)

Why only a 10 week test cycle?  And yes, the whole time at at least 50mg/day.  I prefer upwards around 75mg of LEGIT var.


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 14, 2015)

Im doing 400 of test e weekly.. the thing is that my gear is 200 per ml  and i only have 20mls and anavar I was thinking since is my 1st cycle to go 30mg a day.. and im thinking about doing 6 weeks


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 15, 2015)

You are going to definitely need to run PCT.  Even a 10 week mild cycle will still shut you down.  But you can still get some good results but I'd recommend going out 12-14 weeks.  It will take 5 to 6 weeks to feel the benefits of test e.  You may want to consider getting another test e vial.



mar1n93 said:


> Im doing 400 of test e weekly.. the thing is that my gear is 200 per ml  and i only have 20mls and anavar I was thinking since is my 1st cycle to go 30mg a day.. and im thinking about doing 6 weeks


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh definitely. .. I will use arimidex during cycle and nolva for pct... im thinking about it.. since test e here in SD runds for per 10ml and Anavar for 100tabs of 5mg..

Let's leave the pricing out of the posts please. You can discuss that in the uncensored section.


----------

